
Autofill: What web devs should know, but don’t - callumlocke
http://blog.cloudfour.com/autofill-what-web-devs-should-know-but-dont/
======
Jaruzel
I am seriously uncomfortable storing any personal information in my Browsers
settings. I have absolutely no guarantee that the data will not be compromised
somewhere along the line. Yes it's more cumbersome to manually enter my credit
card info every time I make a purchase, but I feel having the details in one
place only - on the actual card - is the safest option. SO even if this became
a standard in browsers I'm not sure the tech-savvy will use it.

